# Vertical drywall hanging?



## drywall1313 (May 13, 2009)

I have 10' walls ,metal framing. I was thinking of hanging 5/8 4x10 vertically?Any downsides to this ?Also to glue or not to glue (metal framing)?
Also has any one heard of or tried using Durabond 90 or 45 in plus 3 for faster drying times?
Thank you for any responses! I am a 20 yr Carpenter With light hanging and taping experience.I specialize in interior finish work.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Vertical stand-ups for metal studs is the standard procedure. Just be sure that the opposite side of the wall breaks on a different stud. Be sure to hold the rock off the floor with a scrap. Do not let the rock be in direct contact with the floor as moisture can wick up the sheet.

Use the durabond for pre-filling prior to taping with an all-purpose mud. Use the +3 or lite weight for the fill and finish coats.


----------



## drywall1313 (May 13, 2009)

:thumbup:Thanks for the tips .I appreciate it.


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

mixing durabond in +3 wont make it dry alot sooner, I would use maybe 120 mix so you have time to use it all before it sets up.don't need to use glue..OR
call a full time spackler!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Wasn't advocating mixing the two!!! Reread my post. Durabond for *prefill*, then use all-purp to tape, then use +3 or any lite for fill and finish.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Vertical stand-ups for metal studs is the standard procedure. Just be sure that the opposite side of the wall breaks on a different stud. Be sure to hold the rock off the floor with a scrap. Do not let the rock be in direct contact with the floor as moisture can wick up the sheet.
> 
> What are you to do when the customer WANTS you to finish rock all the way to the floor (no floor trim). I'm bidding a house now where the builder does this, seams like its gonna be a pain. I'm in az so it's fairly dry. I was a little more concerned it would cause more cracking when it settles. He even wants all bullnose down to the floor, cornerbead to the floor is a bad idea, and every doorway even has it.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

tapingfool said:


> mixing durabond in +3 wont make it dry alot sooner, I would use maybe 120 mix so you have time to use it all before it sets up.don't need to use glue..OR
> call a full time spackler!!!


 
Hey I mix 45 or 90 with regular mud all the time, and it does dry quicker. I have been doing this for over 5 years. Never a problem! Why do we do this? It gives a more smoother coat than the durabond only/fisheyes and rough ness.


----------

